# What is going on in Europe? Facebook is down, Whatsapp is down and other social mediums....



## germancomponist (Mar 13, 2019)

No function at all. What is happening?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 13, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> No function at all. What is happening?


I had problems here in Canada two or three hours ago, but now it's fine.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 13, 2019)

Here in Germany, nothing works. ...


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 13, 2019)

The majority of Germans do not like this anti-press against the British. The majority of Germans support the British when it comes to Brexit. Maybe it has something to do with it?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 13, 2019)

No one cares about the Brexit over here, and we had problems with Facebook. It was reported in the media that Facebook was experiencing problems. But it's fixed here.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 13, 2019)

Facebook and Whatsapp ist not working here ...


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 13, 2019)

Hmm. Just checked and it is down for me. Ddos maybe?

Edit: I'm in California


----------



## ptram (Mar 13, 2019)

Facebook down was a tragedy here. I had to call a good friend, and go to the movie's with her. A strange night, with no funny memes to comment. And would you believe? There is still a world, out there!

Paolo


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 13, 2019)

ptram said:


> Facebook down was a tragedy here. I had to call a good friend, and go to the movie's with her. A strange night, with no funny memes to comment. And would you believe? There is still a world, out there!
> 
> Paolo


But it is strange ...., when I look what is going around in Europe.... .
The EU, what never was voted, is more a criminal organization like the Italian Mafia ..... .


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 13, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> Facebook and Whatsapp ist not working here ...



Whatsapp belongs to facebook, no big surprise when they're down in sync. Just chill, it's gonna be fine...


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 16, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> The majority of Germans do not like this anti-press against the British. The majority of Germans support the British when it comes to Brexit. Maybe it has something to do with it?


It is interesting that you consider 30% of Germans in favor of Brexit against 60% against it (leaving 10% undecided) as “a majority of Germany” ... and you have to consider that probably some of those 30% are just fed up with the ongoing bargaining and wouldn’t have been for a Brexit before the vote happened ...
Isn’t it good to have representative polls against fake news sometimes? 
https://www.google.de/amp/www.spieg...utsche-brexit-befuerworter-a-1257386-amp.html


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 16, 2019)

I recommend Knobivital..really good against stress.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 16, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> But it is strange ...., when I look what is going around in Europe.... .
> The EU, what never was voted, is more a criminal organization like the Italian Mafia ..... .


... where is that facespalm icon ...! Oh my god, Gunther! You just mix up a whole lot of things ... there are of course things that can be criticized about the EU, as there is much to criticize about any government on the world. We are certainly far from a fair society and politics and major corporations as well as the selfishness of individuals are responsible for all of that. But comparing the EU to the mafia? Where do you get your news from? Alex Jones?


----------



## thereus (Mar 16, 2019)

I blame the Brexit


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 16, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I recommend Knobivital..really good against stress.


... Maybe you can bare Gunthers BS a bit better with Knobi Vital, but you get a terrible breath from it!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 16, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> ... Maybe you can bare Gunthers BS a bit better with Knobi Vital, but you get a terrible breath from it!



Sometimes I feel you are taking everything either too serious or just literally which can make your life unnecessarily less enjoyable. I don´t know you good or in real life so I might be wrong, so its just a guess and my impression..


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 16, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I recommend Knobivital..really good against stress.





AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Sometimes I feel you are taking everything either too serious or just literally which makes your life unnecessarily less enjoyable. I don´t know you good or in real life so I might be wrong, so its just a guess and my impression..



I was just about to ask whether it actually works, because I never heard of it... I too can't detect irony :(.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 16, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> I was just about to ask whether it actually works, because I never heard of it... I too can't detect irony :(.



Its not easy sometimes for sure..though..one thing is of an advantage and not everybody has that: Not to get to hyper about trivial things (regardless on a music forum or in real life)..everybody has opinions these days, there are people who believe in their chemtrail theory, or that Krombacher beer is made of Alien technology...however it is an art to accept other peoples opinion though you need not to like it for sure. I repulsive myself and I wish everyone a nice rest of the weekend.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 16, 2019)

I could happy live without all of them


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 16, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Sometimes I feel you are taking everything either too serious or just literally which can make your life unnecessarily less enjoyable. I don´t know you good or in real life so I might be wrong, so its just a guess and my impression..


Maybe, but maybe it is more of a problem, when people posting stuff like that get ignored and allowed to spread nonsense without being challenged at all.
I can totally take things not serious. But it depends on the topic a little ... I leave it to everyone else to decide what they think is true ... Gunthers assumption about the majority of German people or a poll by "Der Spiegel" ...


----------



## whiskers (Mar 16, 2019)

Facebook issues was a DB error correction fault I think I read


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 16, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Facebook issues was a DB error correction fault I think I read


Ah, of course, yes, a database error.... because they don't want to admit they were hacked.....
(starts rumor...... )


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 16, 2019)

Did anyone else here see the term "social mediums" in the thread title and think of extroverted psychics, or was that just me?

Of course, I would butcher the German language if I were to do much more than count to ten, so my hat's off to any German who can hold a conversation in English. I nonetheless enjoyed the substituting of "mediums" for "media."

Best,

Geoff


----------



## whiskers (Mar 16, 2019)

excuse me, server config change, not DB error correction. I was thinking of an older incident: https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/14/facebook-blames-a-misconfigured-server-for-yesterdays-outage/


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 16, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Did anyone else here see the term "social mediums" in the thread title and think of extroverted psychics, or was that just me?
> 
> Of course, I would butcher the German language if I were to do much more than count to ten, so my hat's off to any German who can hold a conversation in English. I nonetheless enjoyed the substituting of "mediums" for "media."
> 
> ...


You know what the word for “social media” is in German? I’ll tell you ... it’s social media! 
(Of course you can also translate it - “soziale Medien” - but these kind of words are usually used in English). “Medium” means also the same thing in German as in English (it’s Latin, so, no big surprise ...)


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 16, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> No function at all. What is happening?


Just a dry run through... no need to worry until the power grid goes down.


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## enyawg (Mar 16, 2019)

Wondering if this has any connection with the Christchurch New Zealand terrorist news and the live stream of the incident by the active shooter (50 dead and counting unfortunately). Was an event that apparently caused senior FB executives to resign last Friday!


----------



## Fredeke (Apr 9, 2019)

Could it be a strike to protest the coming new European copyright laws ?

They basically dump all the responsability of enforcing copyright onto the hosting websites (Facebook, Youtube, ...) which is an impossible task - short of flat out disabling all uploads from EU countries.

At least that's what I get from this :


There are many other videos on the subject.


----------

